# How do i can Ham?



## NightHawk213 (Mar 30, 2012)

It is now Easter time and Ham is on sale so I would love to stock up and can the rest. But one problem I can not find a single recipe for canning ham. Would i treat it just like pork? Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

A Google search turned up all kinds of instructions; including a video on how to can ham:
https://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1ACAW_ENUS366&q=canning+ham


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I made ham hash one year. It is just raw cubed potatoes and cubed ham,processed like meat. Handy and good.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

short version:


boil the ham to get broth....let it cool a bit, chunk up the meat, fill to 1in w/broth put on hot lids and rings, pressure can 10 pounds for 90 min Q and 75 min Pints

you can also take the bone and make a batch of broth...can it same as meat.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

mpillow said:


> you can also take the bone and make a batch of broth...can it same as meat.


If the broth has no meat in it (just the broth), process for 20 minutes for pints, 25 min. for quarts.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I don't strain it so I do get some meat...this broth is AWESOME for cooking up dry beans with!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Mpillow, excellent idea! I don't ususally bother with pork broth, but you have given me new ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I canned it once with just boiling water for the broth and the result was a grey, awful looking something like a lab experiement. Now, I can it without broth, just sliced or cubed. Pack in jars, wipe tops, seal with hot lids and process at 13 pounds for my altitiude, 75 min for pints. Handy to have on the shelf!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Jan in CO said:


> I canned it once with just boiling water for the broth and the result was a grey, awful looking something like a lab experiement. Now, I can it without broth, just sliced or cubed. Pack in jars, wipe tops, seal with hot lids and process at 13 pounds for my altitiude, 75 min for pints. Handy to have on the shelf!


I read Jackie Clay's article on canning ham, and she made the same observation; that the ham turns gray. (although it was still perfectly useable)Was there a difference in color with the batch you canned w/o liquid?


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I just finished canning a whole ham, store bought. I canned 15 pints. One did not seal so I had the opportunity to try it out. I was not as happy with the ham I canned as I was with the corned beef. The texture was soft after the 75 minute processing. It was entirely different that a fresh ham. I will have to find out what to use it for and evaluate at that point if I want to can ham again. 

I guess I was a little disappointed.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Packedready said:


> I will have to find out what to use it for and evaluate at that point if I want to can ham again.


I make ham and beans with it. Or, sometimes, I chop it up smaller and make either ham and scalloped potatoes or ham mixed into scrambled eggs with green peppers and onions. You can also make that into breakfast burritos. And a few times I have made ham balls with it.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

mekasmom said:


> I make ham and beans with it. Or, sometimes, I chop it up smaller and make either ham and scalloped potatoes or ham mixed into scrambled eggs with green peppers and onions. You can also make that into breakfast burritos. *And a few times I have made ham balls with it*.


I'd love your recipe for ham balls. **


----------



## cfuller26 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have tried canning ham twice now, and I used honey ham which was a mistake because of the sugar I think, but mine actually pretty muched overcooked and seems burned. I have read all articles I can find, and ham is my favorite meat. Anyone have a suggestion? 90 min for quarts seems way too long for a meat thats already cooked/cured.


----------



## GrandmaKitty (Apr 20, 2012)

Ham can be canned, but it isn't as tasty canned, in my experience. Like canned potatoes, it is something that you have to find a use for it that isn't your "usual". It just won't be the same.


----------

